# Check your payments, because I was shorted. A lot, IMO!



## Mindy (Aug 22, 2014)

Hello everyone! Just a heads up - I was double checking my payment notice against my records (just a quick look-through) when I noticed a quite large (IMO) fare was missing. 
Then I cross-referenced it against the email I had sent uber when the phone shut down, and restarted, mid-trip-and sure enough, instead of a $104 approx fare, I was paid $21.
I emailed immediately and they said it was an error and they would fix it but be vigilant about checking - I would hate for this to happen to anyone who didn't notice it, and get shorted money they worked for. 
Just my two cents


----------



## Mercedes (Sep 5, 2014)

They shorted me with my overall and trying to say they didn't


----------



## Mindy (Aug 22, 2014)

T


Mercedes said:


> They shorted me with my overall and trying to say they didn't


That's terrible. Were you able to pinpoint the day and/or ride that was shorted? It's kinda crazy to have issues like this, when it's correct on my screen, and they don't pay accurately. I know mistakes happen, but on my second check? Makes me hesitant - and with my real day job getting busier, and eo


----------



## Daemoness (Aug 27, 2014)

They shorted me after fixing a fare. Now I'm paranoid and will have to keep my own records. More work for me.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

I had a cancellation fee reversed after the rider complained and claimed I didn't contact her. I had to send an e-mail with my version of events, and fortunately it was reinstated.


----------



## uberrockville (Aug 16, 2014)

why us always be shorted,anyone veteran driver here ever be paid more ?


----------



## Mercedes (Sep 5, 2014)

They charge me to use their phone and a rider fee? WTf. They keep the 1.00 when the person is on my car!


----------



## uberrockville (Aug 16, 2014)

Mercedes said:


> They charge me to use their phone and a rider fee? WTf. They keep the 1.00 when the person is on my car!


$1 safe drive fee? i think $1 is used to pay insurance just in case (knock knock) a car accident, which is covered by up to 1 million dollar.


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

I hope I'm reading that wrong, but if you expect Uber (or anyone else) to keep track of YOUR sh*t, then you're an idiot. I write down the time I accept the ping, the name, where I picked them up, where I dropped them off, the fare, the rating and take photos of the iPhone (with my own phone) when it starts messing up. Even took video of it trying to load and dropping my accepts. It's called CYA. You get nowhere without proof.


----------



## SoBeUBER (Aug 27, 2014)

uber has not paid any of my tolls on the eastbound 112 in Miami..It adds up to almost $50 dollars...multiply this by the 4,000 other drivers in south florida and this is starting to make me sick...


----------



## uberlady (Jun 22, 2014)

Email every toll to your local office. I sent two in yesterday, and I was told to email each toll individually. I have always been reimbursed.


----------



## SoBeUBER (Aug 27, 2014)

that takes time and time is money...they want me to take 4 hours to go through my past 300 trips and cross reference them with my partners statement??? WTF?? why can't they just get it right....
*Leah at Uber* (Uber)

Sep 04 05:04

Hi Chris!

Thanks for reaching out! Happy to help here. You will initially pay the toll out-of-pocket. The Uber phone's GPS will recognize that you went through a toll and will automatically add the toll to the fare. This will charge the rider and reimburse you for the expense. There is no need to submit receipts for reimbursement. If you feel a toll was not automatically added, please email partners @uber.com with the Trip ID and we can verify.

However, if the the toll is not automatically added to the rider's fare, please respond with the *TRIP (series on letters) and the amount of the one-waycost.* We can only reimburse you for tolls incurred with a passenger in your vehicle.

I hope this information helps!

Best,

Leah
*Uber Support*


----------



## uberlady (Jun 22, 2014)

Hmmm... I have definitely been reimbursed for tolls that I've gone through on my way to pick up the passenger.


----------



## WarrenG (Aug 13, 2014)

So I opened my payment today and realized that they did not pay me for my largest fair... They told me via email that a manger was reviewing the nonpayment and to be patient. Has anyone else had this problem? 

I won't be surprised if I get deactivated for this... I really don't care anymore LOL. Here is the email I sent them. 

I truly hope so. Because if not, the $73.84 payout I am receiving will not even cover my gas expenses for Friday and Saturday night/AM. Multiple rider’s of yours have mentioned to me that my 4.92 Driver rating is the best they have ever had. I know that I am one of the best “partner’s” you have in my area. While Uber continues manipulating fair rates, charging driver’s $10 per month to use the Uber iPhone, and take a 20% cut of each fair completed from the driver; economically it makes no sense to participate on your platform because the driver is hardly taking home any profit at all, or I my situation actually loosing money, making zero profit. 

Not every “partner" drives an electric vehicle many use gas. In California, gas is very expensive. I enjoy driving for Uber very much. I think the Uber platform is in genius. I even use Uber in my personal life. No matter how many drivers you have in one location, eventually all of the good drivers will dwindle away, and the individuals who remain will not be able to afford to provide this service to your customers. Please take into consideration my thoughts above while continuing to expand your business model. 

Thank you very much


----------



## SoBeUBER (Aug 27, 2014)

uberlady said:


> Hmmm... I have definitely been reimbursed for tolls that I've gone through on my way to pick up the passenger.


really??? I've never heard of that I'm talking about uber is not paying toll on this specific road DURING THE TRIP...all the other tolls in MIA are being paid properly...


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

I asked about tolls on the way to pick up a passenger. The response - "Generally speaking we're not able to reimburse for tolls when the rider is not in the car with you...when the rider requests a ride, they're looking for the nearest available vehicle to pick them up. Sometimes this will involve crossing a toll bridge, other times it will not. We have to be consistent in the way that their fares are calculated." In other words, if you have to pay a toll just to get to them, cancel and let them find a driver on their side of the barrier.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

SoBeUBER said:


> We can only reimburse you for tolls incurred with a passenger in your vehicle.


The Uber FAQ says "If your driver pays a toll during your trip-*or if your drop-off location is outside the city limits and a toll is required to return to the city*-then the price of the toll will be added to your fare." Sounds like there are instances where a toll is reimbursed without a rider in the car.


----------



## SoBeUBER (Aug 27, 2014)

that's usually only done in NYC, when leaving manhattan for the NJ airport...


----------

